# Clearing Boxelder trees



## 95boots (May 18, 2018)

I have 40 Acres of land and over the last 10 years a bunch of Boxelder trees have grown up around a swamp what is the best way to clear them and make sure they don't come back? Brush hog? Chainsaw? Tree puller on a loader? If I was to brush hog the area what is usually left of the stumps? dangerous for tires?






Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sonny580 (May 18, 2018)

Well,-----From my dealings with elder,--The only sure way is remove existing trees then keep area treated with chemicals to TRY preventing re-growth!! once elder picks a place to call home, they are about impossible to totally keep out!! LOL!!!! trust me!!!!----others may have better ideas but chemicals are going to be the best bet! thanks; sonny580


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm guessing by the photo they are somewhat large (2-3"+ in diameter) so not sure a Brush Hog is the answer. I've used a puller/jaws on a loader which works amazingly well because it rips out the stump so there is no regrowth. Down side with this is it will leave craters all over which makes pulling, mowing, spraying, etc. in the future extremely rough. Depending on your budget a forestry mulcher is also an option.

If it were me I'd probably grab the chainsaw and start cutting as low as I can and then treat the stump with Roundup/diesel, Tordon, Garlon, etc to kill the stump.

Once the large trees are cleared you'll need to control the millions of little trees that will continue to pop up. Mowing, burning, spraying or a combination will be your best bet.


----------

